# plastering work in Spain



## shaun82

Hi everyone,
Can anyone give me a bit of info,I am interested on possible move to Spain and would like to Know what kind of demand there would be for plasterers/skimming/rendering etc if any.Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## crc

My dad is a builder out there and what he says is you would have to work for a building company, you could go free lance, but it would be hard in some areas. Many who are free lance will also work for a builder part time.
There are also 4 types of plaster you would have to know how to use as well.

Yeso controlado: Also referred to as lento or retardado. A relatively slow setting plaster, used for general finishing, patching and internal building

Yeso rapido: Does exactly what is says on the packet. A very quick setting plaster used as a support and fixing in building. Fixing straight edges both horizontally and vertically for setting out is the most common use. 

Yeso fino or yeso blanco: A fine finishing plaster also available as 'yeso fino lento,' which is slower setting.


Are you currently a plasterer?
Escayola: A very fine plaster used for both finishing walls and ceilings and for casting and decoration.


----------



## xabiaxica

shaun82 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can anyone give me a bit of info,I am interested on possible move to Spain and would like to Know what kind of demand there would be for plasterers/skimming/rendering etc if any.Any feedback would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


have a good read of the forum - the work situation (or lack of) in general & building in particular has been discussed rather a lot recently


----------



## Stravinsky

Building industry is decimated here at the moment. Many many people involved in the building industry are trying to find jobs elsewhere. Unemployment is so high though there is nothing for them.

Building has stopped on many complexes around here, theres been nothing for most of this year

I'd say your chances are slim, unless you are very lucky or know someone who can employ you. Going self employed, you will have to build it up first, and the rates can be so low you'd be wondering if it was worth it!


----------



## mrypg9

In some areas it seems British builders have a poor reputation.
'Cowboys' is a word often applied.
Is this reputation deserved?


----------



## Stravinsky

mrypg9 said:


> In some areas it seems British builders have a poor reputation.
> 'Cowboys' is a word often applied.
> Is this reputation deserved?


In my experience, regrettably almost!
I have the feeling that a lot of people that claim to be fully trained craftsmen here, are actually seasoned DIYers.

Ive been screwed over by a UK satellite expert and a builder so far ... so I only now use a very small number of UK tradespeople .... in fact, just one!


----------



## crc

my dad has got many contracts over brits in spain because he is spanish, because of the cowboy image of brits. Also interesting fact that eurovision will use spanish builders rather than british builders for making the set etc as part of europe wide team, although the country it's taking place in has most crew, then big 4 (which spain and UK are both part) then other europe countries.


----------



## country boy

As an Ex Employer in the UK and also as a Tradesman in my own right I can say, categorically, that in my 10 years experience living down here, I wouldn't touch an Ex-pat tradesman with a barge pole, unless he was personally recommended by someone I respected. The majority are atrocious and have very few true skills, and lie through their teeth.


----------



## jojo

country boy said:


> As an Ex Employer in the UK and also as a Tradesman in my own right I can say, categorically, that in my 10 years experience living down here, I wouldn't touch an Ex-pat tradesman with a barge pole, unless he was personally recommended by someone I respected. The majority are atrocious and have very few true skills, and lie through their teeth.


............. and they tend to charge too much!

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy

...that as well !









As a PS: I would also add that most of the good ones never advertise, they don't need too. They are far too busy, snowed under with work, from recommendations.


----------



## dunmovin

country boy said:


> As an Ex Employer in the UK and also as a Tradesman in my own right I can say, categorically, that in my 10 years experience living down here, I wouldn't touch an Ex-pat tradesman with a barge pole, unless he was personally recommended by someone I respected. The majority are atrocious and have very few true skills, and lie through their teeth.


generally I would agree, but Playamonte put me in touch with two guys (tree surgeons, with excellent climbing skills) who done an excellent job, and came in way under other quotes(so much so that I felt it was unfair to pay the the price they asked and upped it by 50 euros)

Perhaps I was lucky( Playamonte gave the names and these were honest guys) they have since got some work on our recommendation and from that even more.
Perhaps they are the exception to the rule:clap2::clap2:


----------



## belle1985

go for it


----------



## maxdog008

I would like to put in a good word for an ex-pat tradesman ..my husband!!!! He is an electrician (qualified I might add) but when he started to do some work here he was lucky enough to work alongside spanish builders, so he quickly learnt their ways as well as the language. We have come across bad workmanship from both spanish and english builders, it takes time to find the good ones. If you have spanish builders, language seems to be the biggest problem, trying to communicate your ideas about a project is not easy!!!!
We have known ex pats who have come here with good spanish and who have started project managing house reforms for clients wanting a lovely holiday home, the only problem is the project manager knows nothing and has had no previous experience of building!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
My husband has never advertised and jobs come along ....mainly from people who have been badly let down by both spanish and english builders, he seems to have become an expert on picking up the pieces and sorting out correct permissions etc etc.......even some spanish builders would have you believe you have all the permissions you need, when infact you have not!!


----------



## xabiaxica

maxdog008 said:


> I would like to put in a good word for an ex-pat tradesman ..my husband!!!! He is an electrician (qualified I might add) but when he started to do some work here he was lucky enough to work alongside spanish builders, so he quickly learnt their ways as well as the language. We have come across bad workmanship from both spanish and english builders, it takes time to find the good ones. If you have spanish builders, language seems to be the biggest problem, trying to communicate your ideas about a project is not easy!!!!
> We have known ex pats who have come here with good spanish and who have started project managing house reforms for clients wanting a lovely holiday home, the only problem is the project manager knows nothing and has had no previous experience of building!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My husband has never advertised and jobs come along ....mainly from people who have been badly let down by both spainish and english builders, he seems to have become an expert on picking up the pieces and sorting out correct permissions etc etc.......even some spanish builders would have you believe you have all the permissions you need, when infact you have not!!


of course not ALL Brit builders are cowboys


& the best advertising is word of mouth - good & bad


----------



## shaun82

crc said:


> My dad is a builder out there and what he says is you would have to work for a building company, you could go free lance, but it would be hard in some areas. Many who are free lance will also work for a builder part time.
> There are also 4 types of plaster you would have to know how to use as well.
> 
> Yeso controlado: Also referred to as lento or retardado. A relatively slow setting plaster, used for general finishing, patching and internal building
> 
> Yeso rapido: Does exactly what is says on the packet. A very quick setting plaster used as a support and fixing in building. Fixing straight edges both horizontally and vertically for setting out is the most common use.
> 
> Yeso fino or yeso blanco: A fine finishing plaster also available as 'yeso fino lento,' which is slower setting.
> 
> 
> Are you currently a plasterer?
> Escayola: A very fine plaster used for both finishing walls and ceilings and for casting and decoration.


Thanks very much for the reply.Yeh the way the ecomomy is at moment theres not alot happening here in Ireland so a move to Spain has been Discussed.Guess what i show do now is start looking at the local news papers over there and see what kind demand there is.


----------



## jojo

shaun82 said:


> Thanks very much for the reply.Yeh the way the ecomomy is at moment theres not alot happening here in Ireland so a move to Spain has been Discussed.Guess what i show do now is start looking at the local news papers over there and see what kind demand there is.



myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com Heres the sur in english on line classifieds that may help???

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

mrypg9 said:


> In some areas it seems British builders have a poor reputation.
> 'Cowboys' is a word often applied.
> Is this reputation deserved?


We have only used British tradesmen twice, one to install a washbasin and he left a blooming great hole in the wall which we had to get a Spanish builder to fix, and the other to install a TDT aerial (sound familiar?). He tacked the cable diagonally across the living room wall! We had to unpin it, get a longer one and put it round the skirting. Never again.

Compare that with the Spanish boiler repair man who came out at 20 minutes notice on Christmas Eve and only charged 10 euros plus parts ...


----------

